# 8 Weeks off, what to do?



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I want your job!


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

If you have to take it this year you better hurry......
Seriously, I'm way jealous. Go have fun! Take that mini max and start in WY and push it down the Green to the Colorado. 
Or........ I can see your dilemma...... to many possibilities...


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

You could learn to kayak in 8 weeks.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

I am planning to start pool lessons/sessions for kayaking, but I'll be bringing my wife along for most if not all of the fun - she freaks out when she's sees someone roll and insists she'll never kayak.

Although, if I get a frame for the raft and she learns to row she can be my support boat! Problem is I doubt she'd want to pilot in class III+ water .

I'm also considering getting a frame and and IK, so I can solo the Puma and she can run the IK or vice-verse.

I'd also consider an interesting multi-day trip in central/south America that looks fun to just be tourists on - and I've seen a lot of carnage video of the Zambezi River in Africa. I am on a budget, but I've saved for 7 years for this.

My current plan is to apply for permits at the Chama, San Juan, Desolation, Dinosaur, the 4 rivers, Salt, and Rogue and the 2015 GC, see what I pull and talk to my friends at the Adobe Whitewater club to see what they pull.

What I really want to know though, since this may be the only time in my life that I have the time and money to do pretty much whatever I want, is what "do this in your lifetime" experience would you recommend?

Thanks again, I appreciate the ideas!


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I've always told myself if I won powerball I would go on a summer/year of multi days And buy my way into commercial trips if the permits didn't align. Selway middle main hells jarbidge rogue cataract Illinois middlefeather grand salt. Probably impossible but would be something to pull off.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess try to time it with the spring run off. Mid April to Mid June, go south to north. See what permits you can get.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

You could score a late Dec. launch cancellation on the GC, do 25 days. Score a January cancellation and do 25 more days. I know a fellow who did just that one winter. He needed two weeks afterwards just to get back into reality.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Issip said:


> Although, if I get a frame for the raft and she learns to row she can be my support boat! Problem is I doubt she'd want to pilot in class III+ water .


My guess is, if you get a frame and let her learn to row the Puma, she'll be claiming it as hers pretty quick. Then you can buy either an IK or a slightly bigger raft & frame. If you're looking at multi-day trips, two small rafts & frames will allow you guys to self support anywhere comfortbaly (except the GC).

Like someone said.....start south in May or June, and head north in June or July. All depends on what rivers you like, and what ones you've always wanted to do. Idaho rivers would definitely be on my list. Deso/Lodore/Yampa also. I'd also plan some time to see the sites along the way, and you also have to have resupply/relax/laundry days figured in.

Whatever you decide....I'm jealous


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Seems like you're thinking way too small. If I had that much time I would pick an international place to travel to and soak it all in. You can go run Deso in a ready any old time. Not sure how practical it is to rent rafting equip but I would research it. Or if your girl is into riding as a duckie and you could learn to kayak that might work. I'll bet you could have a really cool experience at any of the many classic whitewater destinations: Chile, Peru, Nepal, Africa, central america, etc. With that much time you could even drive down to Mexicr go north and run the Alsek. Don't have a lot specifics but I would start doing some research. Paddling desert and Idaho rivers in the West is awesome but I would go for a grander adventure.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have been to Australia 3 different times and never made it to the Great Barrier Reef. That is high on my bucket list.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Issip,
Check out Sierrarios.org. You can accompany them on trips (raft or kayak) (rent or your own gear) down a variety of rivers in Mexico or Peru. They /Rocky are the pioneer explorers of most of these runs and you will be one of the few who have gotten to run them.Some of the choices of rivers are desert runs near the Copper Canyon area,mellow jungle runs with ruins and waterfalls, jungle travertine whitewater, or Andean 
explorations, all multiday in culturally interesting areas with plenty to do off river.You are more of a participant than just a client and can rent a la carte and bring what you can easily deal with.It should be considerably cheaper than a fully outfitted international trip and more like a private trip.
I agree with KSC,with that much time and means I 'd go somewhere less accessible and save the closer stuff for shorter getaways.


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just got back from doing the Tamur in Nepal. It was good, but not great, and supposedly one of the best rafting trips on offer over there. I will return to Nepal, but for the trekking. Most times I try to have rafting, climbing, or trekking adventures outside of North America, I finish up wanting to be on American classics instead. Still I keep trying...

In Nepal, I was dreaming of Canada... As others have said, leave the one week trips for one week vacations. Take your two months in mid to late summer and head north across the border. Do the Tatshenshini, or Alsec. Hit the Babine on the way back. Spend a month on the Nahanni enjoying true wilderness travel, and camp for a few days at the base of Virginia Falls. 

If you want to go truly abroad, you might be better off trying trekking instead of boating. There is great trekking in Nepal. In our recent off season trip wifey and I got by for 30$ a day the two of us. Africa is surprisingly expensive. Hut trips in the Alps can be exorbitant, but one of my best treks was three weeks on the GR5 trail in France. We "bivyed" in the woods most nights and cooked our own cheap food. It was an amazing alpine and cultural experience. 

Enjoy


----------



## Bob_Barker (Jan 13, 2014)

How about volunteering in the Philippines? All Hands is in a couple locations in PI the land of 7107 Islands. In a nut shell you apply to volunteer. when accepted you buy a plane ticket there(roughly $1200-1400) and they provide 3 meals a day and hostel type housing or tents. You work along side locals doing various tasks and a lot of people speak English there!

http://hands.org/philippines/
There is a ton of info online about the group which is NON-RELIGOUS. I did a project 2 years ago for 4 months and it was amazing.



There is rafting in PI but you might have to hop in a plane for a short Island hop, like to cagayan de oro. These short flight are under $100.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestions! 

The Maranon looks awesome, but it seems the trips are booked for now 

My plan right now is to apply for Wastern US permits in the May-June timeframe (Desolation, 4-Rivers, Dino, Rogue) and hope to pull permits or jump on trips to string a good month or two of rafting together with some travel and break time between trips.

I'll also put in for a GC trip in 2015, if I can't find trips in May/June of this year and/or I do hit a GC permit for 2015, I'll try to push the vacation until next year. I'd prefer another year or two of experience anyway as I'm still pretty new to whitewater and learning more about paddling, rivers and making river friends, etc..

Thanks again for your ideas!


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*Usamacinta Mexico*

Usamacinta. Fly Mexico City, Villahermosa, jump one of the deluxe Shuttles right from Hotel to Palenque la Canada area Hotels. Hang out in Palenque for 3-5 days checking out the massive ruins, Aqua azul, and other sites etc. Con Beel Ha River Adventures rent private boat/gear and shuttle to Put-In. Ask Beel Ha employee if he would go with you if you don't feel comfortable running alone. Bring friends! Drop him $50-100/day if you don't feel confident by yourself. 9 days stopping at yaxichtlan ruins, piedra negra ruins, dine with howler monkeys, sup with the natives, boat up and into other streams coming in. Takeout and hit the next sick river in the region with Beel Ha adventure owner") as a private with Beel Ha assistance or full on commercial. Using Local guides and outfitters will help expand the future access to amazing whitewater for all!

Brady


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Still Spots Available for the Maranon!!!*

Late bump for my own post, but for good reason - I'm going to the Maranon! There are still spots left, I was misreading the website and it made sense to me that the trips would be full.

Perfect use of my sabbatical, what an amazing river to see. Fortunately, the Grande Canyon will still be there when I get back and I can still run it next year or the year after or in 5 years, though it's scary to know how close we came to putting 2 more dams in it. I hope the Maranon lasts as well but it'll be awesome to get to see it flowing freely to the Amazon as it should.

Thanks for the ideas everyone and maybe I'll see some of you in Peru. I'm booked for the October 30th launch date right now, I know there was another buzzard going June 4, so hopefully we'll get a trip report...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/the-two-armed-john-wesley-powell-21908.html

I posted a query about how to spend two months on the water back in 2008. The thread, and associate threads, could be used to plan the 8 week trip of a lifetime if you could get a late April or early May Grand permit.

If I had 8 weeks off I'd do it again.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

8 weeks in one time wow can you do it when you want?


----------



## Bobby Ladd (Jan 28, 2014)

Issip - We are going on the Main Salmon on permitted trip for a week June 27th to July 3rd, and have a few slots open. There are actually a couple rafts that could use a rider each for company, trade off rowing some, etc. Family trip with 3 kids aged 9-15, and total of 7 rafts, 13 people all together. Will be fairly high, though not out of banks level, maybe 4-5 ft at Corn Crk put in. We are going up river on the jet boats shuttle on the 24th from Carey Crk take out - it's a gas. Very experienced group, just did my 26th Grand Canyon trip in March. Any chance you would want to jump on with us? - you sound like an ok guy. You can email back on this forum, or email me directly to [email protected], we live in Salida, CO. BK


----------

